
The Toxic Bubble of Technical Debt Threatening America - mpweiher
https://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2019/10/california-fires-and-pge-toxic-debt/600979/
======
RachelF
It threatens private companies too. Many choose to buyback shares instead of
investing in R&D. Boeing and the 737MAX come to mind.

In the short term CEOs get big bonuses. In the long-term they've eaten their
own seed corn.

~~~
dpc_pw
> In the short term CEOs get big bonuses. In the long-term they've eaten their
> own seed corn.

Highly relevant: [https://www.epsilontheory.com/yeah-its-still-
water/](https://www.epsilontheory.com/yeah-its-still-water/)

